# 2012 Bianchi Brava 2300



## MrDmac (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 281660

I currently have put some $$$ down on this bike, i rode it seems to be a nice fit but I cant really find any real info online. (review wise) Just wondering if anybody knows someone that has this bike or has had this bike and what your impressions are. This will be my first road bike and it was between this and a Cannondale, i just happened to like the feel of the Brava more. I could tell a perceived difference in weight, not to sure if there was a huge difference or not. I was told that the cannondale had newer and better shifters on it which i could also tell but the price for each bike was what helped me make my choice as well. I guess my whole ? here is if this particular Brava is a good road bike to start with? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MrDmac (May 30, 2013)

I ended up buying it, im happy with it.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

You've got a very nice bike there!! Enjoy the ride and don't be concerned with reviews.


----------



## MrDmac (May 30, 2013)

slitespd said:


> You've got a very nice bike there!! Enjoy the ride and don't be concerned with reviews.


Thanks I agree...so far I love it


----------

